

The Leaning Buildings of Santos, Brazil - caio1982
http://www.amusingplanet.com/2013/04/the-leaning-buildings-of-santos-brazil.html

======
greenyoda
It must be a struggle to keep the buildings connected to water, sewer and gas
lines as they keep shifting.

 _" Ideally, the foundations of buildings should reach bedrock, which in the
region is about 50 meters deep. But these buildings in Santos’ waterfront has
foundations that are only 4 or 5 meters deep. After the leaning in the first
building became visible, there was realization that the practice of placing
tall buildings on shallow footings could not continue, and a requirement was
added to Santos building code to use deep foundation for tall buildings."_

This reminds me so much of software development: we ignore sound engineering
practices that have been known for a long time, then scramble to prop things
up when they start to fall apart.

------
chiph
Putting in some self-leveling concrete in your apartment would only be a
temporary solution, without correcting the foundation. And it has a tragedy-
of-the-commons aspect to it as well. If all your neighbors also did it, the
additional weight would tilt the building even faster.

~~~
slashnull
I don't really see the problem with having tilted floors compared to the risk
of, oh _dying in a structural collapse_

